# Powerlifting Physique



## SuperLift (May 14, 2011)

When I think of a powerlifter I get the mental picture of just in overall big dude. Big chest, bug shoulders, big arms, big legs, but a big gut too.  Why is that you never see powerlifters with 6 packs? Just because of the diet I guess?

When you think bodybuilder, you think big chest, big shoulders, big arms, big legs, but a 6 pack.  

What do y'all think?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 14, 2011)

Powerlifters don't care about a six pack unless it's dark beer!

Bodybuilders are more concerned with aesthetics where powerlifters just want to move weight. I respect anyone who can accomplish either goal.


----------



## SuperLift (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely, not saying either one is better than the other. Interesting though.


----------



## MDR (May 14, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> When I think of a powerlifter I get the mental picture of just in overall big dude. Big chest, bug shoulders, big arms, big legs, but a big gut too.  Why is that you never see powerlifters with 6 packs? Just because of the diet I guess?
> 
> When you think bodybuilder, you think big chest, big shoulders, big arms, big legs, but a 6 pack.
> 
> What do y'all think?



Saying that all powerlifters have a big gut is incorrect.  Superheavyweight powerlifters do have extra weight sometimes, but everyone else has to compete in a weight class and make weight.  Being competitive is very difficult if you have a ton of fat on your body.  Powerlifters are very big men, but not the least concerned with aesthetics.  They are concerned about how much weight they can lift in three lifts.  Period.  By the way, you see many powerlifters with 6 pacs, but only as a result of being lean and having a strong core.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 14, 2011)

Goals are different, training is different, diet is different. Think the difference in mentality is the biggest difference. We who call ourselves bodybuilders train our minds to move a certain weight 4,6,8,10 even 12 times or more. Our powerlifter counterparts just want that one, clean rep. Totally different mental approach.


----------



## SuperLift (May 14, 2011)

I know some do, just saying that's how I picture them. Strong animals ! Lol


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 14, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> When I think of a powerlifter I get the mental picture of just in overall big dude. Big chest, bug shoulders, big arms, big legs, but a big gut too.  Why is that you never see powerlifters with 6 packs? Just because of the diet I guess?
> 
> When you think bodybuilder, you think big chest, big shoulders, big arms, big legs, but a 6 pack.
> 
> What do y'all think?


I think only the heaviest weight class has the option of being a little fat. Everyone else has to make their weight class. Anyways, we had this discussion a little bit in another thread before, here is a picture of a dieted down powerlifter.

Dave Gulledge, powerlifter. 







Dave Gulledge, dieted-down powerlifter:


----------



## irish_2003 (May 14, 2011)

6 packs are gay......so is anything from Abercrombie and Queer


----------



## Anabolic5150 (May 14, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> 6 packs are gay......so is anything from Abercrombie and Queer



That's why I buy my beer in 12 packs. And you are correct on Abercrombie and Queer.


----------



## Merkaba (May 14, 2011)

Because to make a long story short, you're probably gonna have a better time getting sheer strength by fucking eating.  It's hard to get lean and keep the "six pack" and other aesthetically pleasing and marketable terms while staying your strongest. This is simply because the math of building muscle mass and strength is usually at it's greatest sum when the integers are composed of positive calories with a slight remainder after the division yields it's quotient....... unless you're gifted or on good shit.


----------



## SuperLift (May 15, 2011)

Whoever that dude is, he has a Badass physique. He's huge, is that you?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 15, 2011)

Lol no he's name is Dave Gulledge he's a powerlifter.


----------



## SuperLift (May 15, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Lol no he's name is Dave Gulledge he's a powerlifter.



Oh, I dont know any powerlifters.. You couldve taken credit bro!! haha


----------



## trapzilla (May 15, 2011)

I think inherently both bodybuilders and powerlifters have very similar physiques.
cut powerlifters and strongmen e.g Matt kroc, derek Poundtsone, Mariusz look bodybuilderesque.

and bulked bodybuilder look like the "normal" powerlifter e.g. johhnie jackson, ben white and ronnie coleman (i deliberatley chose those guys as they compete or competed in PL)

but all in all both look big yet i feel a powerlifter has a more brutish, strong look to them. does that make sense?


----------



## kyoryoko (May 15, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> I think inherently both bodybuilders and powerlifters have very similar physiques.
> cut powerlifters and strongmen e.g Matt kroc, derek Poundtsone, Mariusz look bodybuilderesque.
> 
> and bulked bodybuilder look like the "normal" powerlifter e.g. johhnie jackson, ben white and ronnie coleman (i deliberatley chose those guys as they compete or competed in PL)
> ...



Powerlifters probably just get bigger all around. Cause in their lifts they "use" their whole body. This guy has some great genetics though imo. But, i'd think they get the "brutish look" from just growing really proportionately and even though bodybuilders strive for that balanced look, usable proportion is probably what the power lifters have. Raw strength. 

They have a lot of muscle because of progressive overload and well if they follow the 6-25rep schemes of assistance work then that'll give um some hypertrophy.


----------



## SuperLift (May 16, 2011)

kyoryoko said:


> Powerlifters probably just get bigger all around. Cause in their lifts they "use" their whole body. This guy has some great genetics though imo. But, i'd think they get the "brutish look" from just growing really proportionately and even though bodybuilders strive for that balanced look, usable proportion is probably what the power lifters have. Raw strength.
> 
> They have a lot of muscle because of progressive overload and well if they follow the 6-25rep schemes of assistance work then that'll give um some hypertrophy.



true..


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 16, 2011)

Pudzianowski could have competed in anything and been a champion.  320 330 shredded to the bone.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 16, 2011)

He's huge but not quite 320. Google says he's about 280, beast.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 16, 2011)

I just watched last years strongman Comp the other day and he was in at 320.  You could see his muscle fibers.


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 16, 2011)

Coulda been 2009


----------



## D-Lats (May 16, 2011)

Pudz was a freak he was the ultimate hybrid powerlifter/bodybuilder. I'm pretty sure I've seen recent pics and he has leaned way out probably 50 or 60 lbs lighter. Stan Effersing is strong as he'll and also has an awesome physique.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 16, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Pudz was a freak he was the ultimate hybrid powerlifter/bodybuilder. I'm pretty sure I've seen recent pics and he has leaned way out probably 50 or 60 lbs lighter. Stan Effersing is strong as he'll and also has an awesome physique.



Mariusz trimmed down for mma


----------



## D-Lats (May 16, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> Mariusz trimmed down for mma



Nice I just saw a picture I can't even remember where but he still looks strong as fuck. Do you know where or under what company he fights?


----------



## Leave (May 21, 2011)

SuperLift said:


> When I think of a powerlifter I get the mental picture of just in overall big dude. Big chest, bug shoulders, big arms, big legs, but a big gut too. Why is that you never see powerlifters with 6 packs? Just because of the diet I guess?
> 
> When you think bodybuilder, you think big chest, big shoulders, big arms, big legs, but a 6 pack.
> 
> What do y'all think?


 
Powerlifters love to eat whatever and can get away with it.

Competitive BBers love to eat but have to be strict.

Pretty simple actually.


----------



## irish_2003 (May 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Nice I just saw a picture I can't even remember where but he still looks strong as fuck. Do you know where or under what company he fights?



YouTube - ‪Tim Sylvia vs Mariusz Pudzianowski MMA Polsat FULL FIGHT Pora


----------



## mastodon25 (May 21, 2011)

sylvia is big as shit 6'8 300+


----------



## SuperLift (May 22, 2011)

Now that's a freaking monster. Hate being strict while eating :-/


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 22, 2011)

The two have completely different goals, hence different physiques.  It would be a powerlifters waste of time in trying to achieve a six pac when he can be focusing that extra energy on improving heavy lifts while a bodybuilder is not judged on his lifts but on the way he/she looks.


----------



## Hawkins (May 23, 2011)

Powerlifting is the better of the two by far.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (May 23, 2011)

just trying to get biiiiig


----------



## SuperLift (May 23, 2011)

A lot of bodybuilders have actually had a history of powerlifting at one point in time I'm starting to realize.


----------



## WINSTON (Jun 14, 2011)

*official lifts*

maruis dis he compete in powerlifting what are his OFFICIAL lifts. not gym lifts.


----------



## southpaw (Jun 14, 2011)

Were not all blessed with the beast gene.  Ectomorphs will some day rule the world!!!!!


----------



## WINSTON (Jun 15, 2011)

twenty years ago with less supportive gear powerlifters had more muscular physiques some could rival bodybuilders . james cash at 220 dave jacoby at 242. jay rosciglione in the lighter class and steve wilson and even kaz and tom magee . to name a few with great physiques


----------



## Striker. (Jun 15, 2011)

WINSTON said:


> twenty years ago with less supportive gear powerlifters had more muscular physiques some could rival bodybuilders .


 
Yeah maybe novice bbers who were just starting out. LOL


----------



## MDR (Jun 15, 2011)

Striker. said:


> Yeah maybe novice bbers who were just starting out. LOL


 
Starting off strong, I see.  Very insightful comment.  Never understood why people want to try to debate the value of powerlifting as compared to bodybuilding.  The two sports are very different.  Kind of like comparing sprinters and long-distance runners.  Same basic activity; very different goals and outcomes.  We are concerned with an athletic event that compares competitors with one another, and the only factor that means anything is the amount of weight lifted, and the total weight for the three lifts.  No concern whatsoever for aesthetics.  Seems to me that derisive comments about the other sport reveals a kind of basic ignorance. Why the need to mock people because they have different goals than you?  I love bodybuilding as a fan of the sport, but as a competitor,  Powerlifting is my chosen activity.  In twenty plus years of training I have never met a decent bodybuilder who felt the need to mock the pursuit of power and strength exemplified by the sport of powerlifting.


----------



## Flathead (Jun 16, 2011)

MDR said:


> Saying that all powerlifters have a big gut is incorrect. Superheavyweight powerlifters do have extra weight sometimes, but everyone else has to compete in a weight class and make weight. Being competitive is very difficult if you have a ton of fat on your body. Powerlifters are very big men, but not the least concerned with aesthetics. They are concerned about how much weight they can lift in three lifts. Period. By the way, you see many powerlifters with 6 pacs, but only as a result of being lean and having a strong core.


 

This^^^  I train on a team with 11 competitive PLers & only two, in the Masters division have bellies. But both of these guys are 45+ plus years of age & have totals around 2,300lbs. One of the guys on the team decided to take a break & compete in a BBing show & took 2nd with less than 4 months prep time. That being said, very few of us are pudgy.


----------



## Striker. (Jun 16, 2011)

MDR said:


> Starting off strong, I see. Very insightful comment. Never understood why people want to try to debate the value of powerlifting as compared to bodybuilding. The two sports are very different. Kind of like comparing sprinters and long-distance runners. Same basic activity; very different goals and outcomes. We are concerned with an athletic event that compares competitors with one another, and the only factor that means anything is the amount of weight lifted, and the total weight for the three lifts. No concern whatsoever for aesthetics. Seems to me that derisive comments about the other sport reveals a kind of basic ignorance. Why the need to mock people because they have different goals than you? I love bodybuilding as a fan of the sport, but as a competitor, Powerlifting is my chosen activity. In twenty plus years of training I have never met a decent bodybuilder who felt the need to mock the pursuit of power and strength exemplified by the sport of powerlifting.


 
What in the hell are you talking about? Nobody is mocking anyone.
Powerlifters are generally/historically not muscular like bodybuilders.
I respect their activity more than BBing because the outcome is not subjective.
Bottom line is you will always have nimrods who wish to compare the two.
Neither BBers or PLers are particularly known for their intelligence anyway.


----------



## MDR (Jun 16, 2011)

Striker. said:


> What in the hell are you talking about? Nobody is mocking anyone.
> Powerlifters are generally/historically not muscular like bodybuilders.
> I respect their activity more than BBing because the outcome is not subjective.
> Bottom line is you will always have nimrods who wish to compare the two.
> Neither BBers or PLers are particularly known for their intelligence anyway.


 
I apologize if I misinterpreted your comment.  In my defense, it was one sentence and a bit vague.  Didn't mean to leap to the wrong conclusion.  I was a competitive powerlifter for many years, and I had a pretty high level of muscularity, mostly because I competed in a very competitive division, and extra bodyfat was not in my best interest.  Thank you for your support of our great sport.  By the way, on our powerlifting team, we had some very intelligent individuals.


----------



## MDR (Jun 16, 2011)

Flathead said:


> This^^^ I train on a team with 11 uperheavyweightcompetitive PLers & only two, in the Masters division have bellies. But both of these guys are 45+ plus years of age & have totals around 2,300lbs. One of the guys on the team decided to take a break & compete in a BBing show & took 2nd with less than 4 months prep time. That being said, very few of us are pudgy.


 
Same thing with our team back in the day.  Doyle had a bit of a gut, along with a couple of the other larger guys.  But he was a World Champion Superheavyweight, and one of the best deadlifters who ever lived.  He pulled over 900 pounds in the eighties, back when numbers like that were unheard of.  And that was after competing in the Bench and Squat and putting up excellent numbers.  I saw him pull 895 in the gym for a triple!  Just repped them out like it was 500 pounds.  We also has a multiple world champion female in the squat, and a number of National and West Coast champs.


----------



## Striker. (Jun 17, 2011)

MDR said:


> By the way, on our powerlifting team, we had some very intelligent individuals.


 
Were they Stanford, Harvard, or Yale material?


----------



## MDR (Jun 17, 2011)

Striker. said:


> Were they Stanford, Harvard, or Yale material?


 
They all held degrees and professional jobs. What do you do for a living? Did you go to a top-tier school? By the way, I've been lifting for over 20 years and I hold three. Intelligence isn't a must to lift weights, but many intelligent people enjoy our sport.


----------



## WINSTON (Jul 7, 2011)

*power bodybuilders*

james cash at 220 pounds steve wilson at 242 pounds and tom maggee at 275 pounds were powerlifters with great physiques . ans some bodybuilders are very strong too . both use many of the same exercice .


----------



## awhites1 (Jul 7, 2011)

MDR said:


> Saying that all powerlifters have a big gut is incorrect.



yeah theres quite a few powerlifters that have that jacked like colossus from xmen look. not quite BB though. but yeah a lot of BB's started out in powerlifting. I would think all of them incorperate powerlifting in there training at some time or point. 


I wanted to get more into it a few months ago but I'm too worried about injury. I dont know anyone I trust enough to make sure I'm not screwing up the lifts and there's only so much youtube can show you that a live coach/trainer can


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 8, 2011)

What makes someone actually wanna leave powerlifting for bodybuilding, competitively?


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> He's huge but not quite 320. Google says he's about 280, beast.



**drool**


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 8, 2011)

MDR said:


> They all held degrees and professional jobs. What do you do for a living? Did you go to a top-tier school? By the way, I've been lifting for over 20 years and I hold three. Intelligence isn't a must to lift weights, but many intelligent people enjoy our sport.



There are plenty of meatheads in the sport, but I've also come across people who apply the same diligence and passion to the sport as they do their careers & education.

I have published research in space science. I like to think that not all dumbs are blond as well


----------



## Marat (Jul 8, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> What makes someone actually wanna leave powerlifting for bodybuilding, competitively?



Variety of reasons, as with most things. Two things that come to mind:

Bodybuilding is a new outlet for competition. Some reach their peaks in powerlifting or just want to do something new.

Some do it for health reasons. Dave Tate writes about that concept extensively. The toll of pushing such heavy weight can become an issue as well as carrying the extra body fat (it's fascinating to hear how shitty Tate ate as as powerlifter). Although there are bodybuilders that greatly beat up their body as well, I'd imagine those former powerlifters who are at a point in their lives that they cannot afford particular health risks would form their preparation around that concept.


----------



## Built (Jul 8, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


>





sassy69 said:


> **drool**



I know, right? <sigh>



sassy69 said:


> There are plenty of meatheads in the sport, but I've also come across people who apply the same diligence and passion to the sport as they do their careers & education.
> 
> I have published research in space science. *I like to think that not all dumbs are blond *as well



♥♥♥♥♥


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

powerlift who has big guts is storonger than with small guts

cause big guts is leverage


----------



## thebigshow (Aug 1, 2011)

but I think you think most of heavywight powerlifter

they are top notch!

but there are many powerlifter fit


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 2, 2011)

A few friends of mine are powerlifters and they have to get pretty cut come competition time. Super-heavyweights are an exception I guess since there is no higher weight class for them to worry about falling into.


----------



## WINSTON (Aug 2, 2011)

in weight.lifting . big guts are there too . and ron coleman was not exactly wasp waisted


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 3, 2011)

Striker. said:


> Were they Stanford, Harvard, or Yale material?


Classifying someone who does not qualify for a top-tier school as unitelligent is a little ridiculous. 
I can say however that our crew consists of a very intelligent crew. Some pretty high end degrees and one doctor. 
I guess that you are just backing the stereotype by making such comments. 
On topic, there are quite a few powerlifters with excellent physiques. 
Look at Matt Kroc. Could easily move into competetive bodybuilding. 
Being in one of the most competative weight classes dicttes this though. At 220 there isnt an ouce to spare. Even at 242 he is in incredible shape.


----------



## WINSTON (Aug 4, 2011)

pictures of this guy welcome . supportive equipment didnt help physiques and more money in bodybuilding.


----------



## sassy69 (Aug 4, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> He's huge but not quite 320. Google says he's about 280, beast.



Strictly selfish Thursday Beefcake Bump


----------



## ct67_72 (Aug 4, 2011)

heres Matt Kroc.


----------

